

Ask HN: Working on a site to find a cofounder - startupking

hey guys i wanted to get your thoughts on this i have been working on making a website for finding a co founder called operationcofounder.com i have been currently using it as website to host all the company names i have picked up for all the 100's of ideas i have. i created all the logos for them except for like 4 or 5.. i have created a ruff mockup of what i would be looking to do.. i want to create a video to spread the word of what i am looking to do and who i am looking for in a co founder. please if you could let me know what you think of the layout and if this the right direction to head.. here is the link to the mockup.. operationcofounder.com/layout.png  .. thanks
======
timgluz
There are already plenty of similar websites, like:

* founder2be (<http://www.founder2be.com/>)

* cofoundr (<http://cofoundr.com>)

* findmycofounder (<http://findmycofounder.com/>)

* etc

What makes you different?

How do you plan match people? Specially, how do you plan attract people, who
will be good candidate, but they are not looking for any co-founder?

~~~
startupking
i have seen the other sites.. this site is a personal site.. i am looking for
a programmer cofounder that would want to partner up with me and start one of
my ideas.. i do illustrator mockups of my ideas and create logos and write up
all the business aspects and functions of the idea... looking for someone to
cofound with me.. i have plenty of great ideas and names.. just need someone
with the skills to make it happen

------
enherring
That's sounds like a pretty cool idea. How far in development are you?

~~~
startupking
not that far.. if you take a look at www.operationcofounder.com you will see i
just got a WordPress template to host all my names/logos i own... i have like
A.D.D. when it comes to my ideas i will come up with the idea write everything
i can think of from functions to marketing to design and as soon i get another
idea which is always at a point of getting programming.. i move on and do the
same thing over and over.. so i am looking for a cofounder to be each others
yin and yang to help balance each other out and keep me focused.. i know i can
do it when it come to working on it once programming begins.. just hard cause
it always starts there.. i have try many many times to pay people to do stuff
but i usually get ripped off or it takes forever to hear back from them or
they attempt to do something and it takes 8 months just to get a design
mockup.. that's why i learned illustrator along time ago on my own got tired
of waiting for other to turn over a job figure since i already have the vision
who better else to design it then me. :)

